# 20 days and counting



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Cant wait to finally get the chance go to South Africa! I have wanted to go for years, now it's finally a reality! My buddy Landrover will arrive 3 days before I, so he should have everything scouted out before I get there. We will be in South Africa til July 31st. Doesnt sound like near enough time to me, but you know how it is, gotta get back to the rat race. Unfortunately.

What will the weather be like in Zululand in 3 weeks?


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder to notify your credit card company that you will be out of the country.

Good luck on the hunt. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

normbates1 said:


> Just a friendly reminder to notify your credit card company that you will be out of the country.
> 
> Good luck on the hunt. Can't wait for the pictures.


will do. thanks for the tip.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi zx,

Hope you have a great time in our country. Don't forget to post the pics 

The weather in Zululand is normally fairly mild in winter but the evenings can get chilly and the days fairly hot.

Have a look at http://www.weathersa.co.za/ there should not be much chsnge between now & when you will be here.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

jcdup said:


> Hi zx,
> 
> Hope you have a great time in our country. Don't forget to post the pics
> 
> ...


Sounds like deer season in South Texas. Thanks. I will be sure to post pix when we get back.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on July 19th....dang I could leave tonight to be honest! Bow is shooting SWEEEET, bags are almost packed and all I do is think about bowhunting. Guess it is time to go.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

11 days to go! Gettin close:dancing::dancing:


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Close....*

Hey ZX190\ Landrover, the weather is very good for hunting, very dry and lots off game at the water! See you guys in a couple of days, travel safe.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

daretobowhunt said:


> Hey ZX190\ Landrover, the weather is very good for hunting, very dry and lots off game at the water! See you guys in a couple of days, travel safe.


Good to see you back on the site Lammie! I figured you had been very busy with clients. Is there anything I can bring you or Allison from Texas? Oh, I was chosen by our SCI Chapter to carry the "blue bag" with humanitarian goods. Is there a infirmary, school, orphanage or church that would appreciate the items. Matter of fact, my wife and little girl are adding to the bag all the time. It will probably weigh more than me by the time I get on the plane next Saturday.


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Close...*

Hey Oscar,the "blue bag" will be put to good use, there is a couple of options we will look at. It will be appreciated.
Thanks for the offer, but nothing right now from TX.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Landrover said:


> Good to see you back on the site Lammie! I figured you had been very busy with clients. Is there anything I can bring you or Allison from Texas?


Take some Lone Star beer.


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Magazine*

Oscar, on second thought you could bring me the past couple of LSBA magazines, I am yet to see one. Also any other Bowhunting mags, thanks.


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

daretobowhunt said:


> Oscar, on second thought you could bring me the past couple of LSBA magazines, I am yet to see one. Also any other Bowhunting mags, thanks.


You got it! I have subscriptions from Bowhunter, Peterson's Bowhunting, Outdoor Life, Field & Stream and LSBA! If you think of anything else do not be shy about asking. :wink:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

normbates1 said:


> Take some Lone Star beer.


Such a fine alcoholic beverage may be too precious to risk any type of unforeseen damage!!:cocktail: I will do by best to smuggle in at least a six pack!:darkbeer: But, with my lack of will power, it may not make it to the airport!

Lammie,

I see Landrover beat me to the butt kissing!! But I guess it aint butt kissin if you get what you want! hahaha!

I am so ready to get there lay the smackdown on some South African game! I cant wait to try out my new Slick Trix and digital camera!


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

*Close...*

Dan,no problem, will make sure to save you the best hahaha!You guys are going to have a blast, travel safe.


----------

